# Futureshop 14 day sale... iPod today!



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Not sure how many of you get the eblast the Futureshop sends out but today they have a refurbished 20 gig iPod for $219.99. Only 1 day, 70 remaining at 8:30.

<a href="http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?CMP=EMC-Day7_1027&logon=&sku_id=0665000FS10064001&catid=&langid=en"> Click Here</a>


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Is this generation have a LCD colour display?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

This looks to be the previous monochrome display model. 

The 20GB Colour displays are going for about $299, not refurbished.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

The link doesn't work - it does take you to FS, but their link is broken.
This is also a refurbished Mono-Chrome iPod. Not a bad deal, but not outstanding.

Z.


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

Functional Link to Futureshop's deal of the day

http://w1.4kci.com/maestro/link/1600003675/3/10926/2403650/2/724028/1/2/2/-/lnk.htm 

(I set this page as my homepage for two weeks... it changes every day, you'll notice that when you go to this link it directs you to another...) copy & paste this:

```
http://w1.4kci.com/maestro/link/1600003675/3/10926/2403650/2/724028/1/2/2/-/lnk.htm
```
 if you want to do the same

edit: after numerous edits i discovered the code feature... (i'm such a geek  )


----------



## peanutboy (Oct 27, 2005)

*i got one!*

when i bought mine at aorund 11am this morning, there was 4 left and when i completed my transaction and went back ot the page, it's sold out!

just a side note, they are throwing in a free firewire/usb dock connector cable with this purchase!

with tax it's $252.xx, with this u get the 20g b/w ipod 4G with a firewire/usb sock connector cable, i say this is an unbeatable deal!

cant wait to get my hands on this, this is my first ever ipod!


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

there are 17 left as of now (found more stock?)


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Is this a 4G, colour screen model, or a 3G monochrome screen?


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

CarbonJohn said:


> Is this a 4G, colour screen model, or a 3G monochrome screen?


4G, mono 20Gb refurb.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

the image looks colour but it doesn't say, however Iwould think it is a 4G mono screen


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

Strange... they must think that they will sell more if people see that there are 'only' so many left... Because the quantity left has increased numerous times through out the day... 35 @2:50pm it was 17 a while ago...


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Marketing tricks like "limited time offer" or limited quality are as old as the business. 

I can see the Cave people now. "Limited Edition, mark two refurbished stone tool. minor scratches. only at Prehistoric Shop."

Only 199 clams. 

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

NBiBooker said:


> "limited time offer" or limited quality


I guess you meant "limited quantity"  
Interesting trick though, as we're so used to good quality products LOL


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

20 equalizer settings, iPod's equalizer sucks why would they advertise this as a feature???


----------

